# Namen für das DAU-OS?

## Finswimmer

mod-edit: zum Verständnis, hier die initiale Diskussion --slick

Hi!

Für die Übersichtlichkeit können wir ja hier die Namen sammeln.

Es stellt sich für mich am Anfang sofort die Frage, ob das Wort "Linux" wirklich rein soll.

Ein Rentner an seinem ersten PC hat mit Sicherheit nur von Windows/Betriebssystem gehört. 

Mein Vorschlag: Simple OS

Tobi

----------

## manuels

KIS

(Keep it simple)

EDIT: Oder aber Keep It Sweet & Simple => KISS

----------

## Finswimmer

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD:

Hilfe! Ich will jetzt nachträglich bei der Umfrage den anderen (vieeeel besseren) Vorschlag einfügen.

Aber er will nicht. Ich denke, weil Manuels schon aufs Knöppsche gedrückt hat.

Tobi

----------

## schachti

Aber nicht, dass jemand auf die Idee kommt, Simple OS mit SOS abzukuerzen...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Aber nicht, dass jemand auf die Idee kommt, Simple OS mit SOS abzukuerzen...  

 

Warum nicht? Wenn du in Seenot bist, rettet dich (hoffentlich) auch SOS.

Und so ists beim Rechner, Windows mist -> Hilfe -> SOS 

 :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## slick

Mir ist der Name erstmal egal ... viel interessanter würde ich eine Beschreibung finden was es denn genau sein soll. Ableitent daraus würde ich wahrscheinlich auf den Namen "99+" kommen, denn auch in dem Alter soll man noch damit klarkommen.  :Wink: 

Der Begriff "Linux" sollte zumindest nicht Bestandteil sein, denn das ist unter "DAUs" das Synonym für "wahnsinnig kompliziert".

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich wollte mich erstmal um den Namen kümmern, denn wenn wir wirklich nen Wiki aufsetzen, sollte es einen treffenden und einprägsamen (möglichst international verwendbaren) Namen haben.

slick: Kannst du den Poll noch verändern?

Tobi

----------

## slick

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> slick: Kannst du den Poll noch verändern?

 

Ja, in was?

----------

## Finswimmer

Keep It Sweet & Simple => KISS

und wenn du magst, noch dein 99+

hinzufügen.

Warum darf ich das eigentlich nicht? *mecker*  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Treborius

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum darf ich das eigentlich nicht? *mecker* 
> 
> 

 

naja das forum ist auch son Simple-OS, da darf man nicht alles   :Laughing: 

----------

## slick

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Keep It Sweet & Simple => KISS
> 
> und wenn du magst, noch dein 99+

 

done + Link zum Ursprungsthread.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Warum darf ich das eigentlich nicht? *mecker* 

 

Ich kanns nicht erklären, aber ich meine da gabs schonmal eine Diskussion dazu. Mußt mal suchen...

----------

## xraver

Wie wär es mit EGO? (Easy Gentoo Option)

..oder EGOS für Easy Gentoo OS....

Naja...ich überleg mir noch was  :Wink: 

----------

## blice

Ich hab jetzt erst diesen Thread (und den vorgänger) gesehen. Die Idee ist genial, musste mich auch schon etliche Male mit Bekannten-Rechnern rumschlagen.

Also ein x , -ix oder -linux sollte auf keinen Fall drin vorkommen. Be-Os und Zeta waren auch nur aufbauten auf opensourceprojekte (na gut mit nem unix-kernel) , aber die haben sich verkauft.

EGOS finde ich schon toll (bei richtiger aussprache "E goes" )   :Smile: 

Bei den Rechnern die ich hin und wieder aufräumen darf, kristalliesieren sich vornehmlich vier Interessengruppen heraus

a) Internet , Chatten , Emails , Aol , Tonline   -> Internet

b) Briefe schreiben, photos scannen, digicam, bilder drucken, evtl nochn paar schicken Rahmen -> Büroplatz

c) Mediennutzer (Filme, Mp3, *mule ) -> MediaCenter

d) die Spieler für die Linux eh nur Ka--e ist, weil die ComputerBild Cdroms nicht gehen.

Aus a-c liesse sich was ableiten wie zb IBM (leider [r] und [tm] ) hehe  :Wink: 

Brainstorming:

```

- Als anlehnung an "windows 3.1"  wie wärs mit >          "3zu1"  (3 von 4 Gebiete besser als windoze)

- Nehmen wir ebay auf die Schippe >                            "321" (Mein Desktop, Mein PC, Meine Welt)

- andere haben Gold-Editionen  >                                  "Platin" (Meine Daten sind für mich unbezahlbar)

- Desktop in drei schritten  >                                         "EgOs 123" (cd rein, max 15 min warten, reboot)

```

ps: Wenn es irgendwann wirklichkeit wird, ich helfe gerne!

----------

## Finswimmer

SLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK!!!

Du hast meinen Vorschlag gelöscht!!

Tobi

----------

## Knieper

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ein Rentner an seinem ersten PC

 

Rentner? Wie waere es mit "Age-baSeD 2.0" fuer: Anfaengerkram geht einfach - bei anderen Sachen entrinnt Durchfall.

----------

## think4urs11

dt.: TUT (Total Unkomplizierte Technik) ... 'ehy, mein Rechner tut schon - und deiner?'

en: JAWS (just annother working system) ... 'i have jaws, you don't?'

----------

## beejay

Auch wenn ich den Thread nicht komplett gelesen habe stellt sich mir doch die Frage "Dau-OS? Ist das nicht 'oooh, it's bunt, too'"   :Cool: 

----------

## think4urs11

Raider funktioniert (Richtig, Alles In Deinem Eigenen Rechner ... funktioniert)   :Cool: 

----------

## slick

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> SLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK!!!
> 
> Du hast meinen Vorschlag gelöscht!!
> 
> Tobi

 

F**k! Habs nach nochmaligem Lesen auch grad gemerkt... Ich hängs mal wieder unten dran. Sorry!

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

SEKES

So einfach kann es sein

SIMPLE OPERATING SYSTEM

Wo alles ein bisschen einfacher ist...

WAU!OS

So einfach geht das

----------

## xraver

Neben EGOS schlag ich noch preOS  (weill schon alles voreingestellt ist  :Wink: ) vor.

edit:

Habe mal nach Pinguinen gesucht die besonders alt werden - vielleicht findet da man nen passenden Namen.

dabei fand ich das;

 *http://www.anjaspinguine.de/esel.htm wrote:*   

> Eselspinguin  Lautsprecher
> 
> lat. Pygoscelis papua
> 
> engl. Gentoo Penguin

 

Die englische Bezeichnung verwirt mich etwas   :Shocked:  .

..Hey ihr Esel   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## b3cks

Sencilla

Spanisch für einfach, idiotensicher, schlicht, unbürokratisch, unkompliziert.

Erinnert mich leider nur zu sehr an Mozilla.  :Wink:  Vielleicht wäre eine Abwandlung oder Kombination mit einem anderen Wort/Begriff zu einem Eigenwort ideal.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey!

Bluebird hat uns ein Wiki bereitgestellt, an dem wir beide schon die ganze Zeit arbeiten, um eine gewisse Struktur reinzubekommen.

Ich würde sagen, dass der Großteil nun im Wiki abgehandelt werden kann, auch dort gibt es zu jeder Seite die Möglichkeit eine Diskussion zu starten.

Eine Anmeldung ist nicht erforderlich.

Link: http://dauos-wiki.porno-bullen.de/

Tobi

----------

## xraver

Dann macht bitte das Thema zu - denn ich weiss im Moment nicht wo meine meine geistigen Ergüsse unterbringen soll  :Wink: .

----------

## Finswimmer

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Dann macht bitte das Thema zu - denn ich weiss im Moment nicht wo meine meine geistigen Ergüsse unterbringen soll .

 

Kann ich nicht. Ich bin kein Mod...Noch nicht  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## ScytheMan

Wir könnten es ja auch lediglich DAU OS nennen, abgekürzt DOS..

ach mist.. das gibts ja schon..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Max Steel

Mir fiel gerade eWinOS ein

einfacher als Windows, und OS naja Operating System, oder so.

Allerdings kann M$, oki is ne dumme Idee

----------

## blice

Auf der Wiki-Startseite findet sich ein Link zu einem Forum, wo wir Diskussionen trennen können, ohne das Gentoo-Forum damit zu belasten.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *blice wrote:*   

> Auf der Wiki-Startseite findet sich ein Link zu einem Forum, wo wir Diskussionen trennen können, ohne das Gentoo-Forum damit zu belasten.

 

Ich bekomm da seitdem ich gestern dort was schreiben wollte, nur noch ein "nicht erreichbar"

Bei euch auch so?

Tobi

----------

## slick

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Link: http://dauos-wiki.porno-bullen.de/

 

 *Quote:*   

> Die betreffende Seite wurde als sexual, erotic or adult content (100% probability in URL) eingestuft. Der Zugriff darauf ist aufgrund der Einstellungen, die Ihr Administrator vorgenommen hat, nicht erlaubt.

 

LOL ... unser Contentfilter mag die URL nicht. Da werd ich wohl nur von daheim da lesen/schreiben könnnen (oder ich setz mir einen mod_proxy auf meinem server auf). Eine Ausnahmeregelung kann ich hier leider nicht bewirken.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Dann macht bitte das Thema zu - denn ich weiss im Moment nicht wo meine meine geistigen Ergüsse unterbringen soll . 
> 
> Kann ich nicht. Ich bin kein Mod...Noch nicht 
> 
> Tobi

 

Wie jetzt? Wirklich zumachen?

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich bekomm da seitdem ich gestern dort was schreiben wollte, nur noch ein "nicht erreichbar

 

Ich habe gestern nur eine Fehlermeldung von phpbb da gesehen. Könnt ihr den Link hier nochmal posten, kann grad nicht im Wiki nachschauen... s.o.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich denke, wir machen es dann zu, wenn das Forum funkioniert.

 :Arrow:  http://egos.iphorum.com/

Denn sonst wird alles doppelt und dreifach und mit Gentoo hat es primär auch nichts zu tun.

Wir haben dann Forum und Wiki, das sollte ausreichen.

Tobi

----------

## blice

Gestern war Sonntag, da ist das Internet eh immer etwas langsamer und zähfliessender.

Das Forum ist eines von hunderten kostenlosen dieses anbieters, da dauern einige anfragen etwas länger, und wenn der TimeOut zu kurz ist (egal ob server oder browser) gibts halt ne Fehlerseite.

Vielleicht machen wir irgendwann eine eigene Domain mit festem Forum auf, so teuer ist das nicht (das teuerste ist die domain-registrierung)

Edit: hat sich erledigt. Es gibt ja ein neues forum.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich schlage vor, dass am 25. um 12pm Abgabeschluss für die Namen ist.

Danach darf im neuen Forum gewählt werden.

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey!

Im Dau-OS Forum gibt es nun eine neue Umfrage in der alle Namen berücksichtigt werden.

Sie läuft bis zum 31. März.

Voten darf jeder.

Bitte seid so fair und votet nur einmal, damit das Ergebnis auch represantiv(?) bleibt.

Vote

Danke

Tobi

----------

